# European Arenas Association



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The European Arenas Association is an international association representing indoor arenas in European countries. The association was formed in the early 1990s, with its main goal to create a common platform for a number of leading venues in Europe. The arenas in the association must be enclosed and multifunction, having an all-seated capacity of at least 6,000, and managing to maintain high-quality standards in all areas. The membership of the EAA involves a maximum of three arenas per country (although one country can have more than three arenas meet the requirements). The main subjects of cooperation between the EAA members include commercial activities, technical and maintenance requirements, and technology and market trends.


----------

